# Manual Recording Without Subscription



## appletj (Sep 8, 2004)

We are using a pair of Toshiba Tivos at work to manually record based by time/channel without the need for a subscription. Toshiba has discontinued the TX20 and TX60. Are there any other Tivo/DVD burners out there that do not require a subscription for bare bones, manual recording?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I thought the dvd models come with tivobasic. How about the Humax?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Not the Humax models. For some reason, Humax opted out of the TiVoBasic program, likely to produce a cheaper player, by not having to pay for the Basic service.


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

The DVD models (Toshiba player and recorder, Pioneer recorders) except for Humax come with TiVo Basic.

Almost all of the original S1 units can record w/o any data (basic VCR type recording). Some S1 Sony's did not come with right SW version, think all of the HDRxxx Phillips can record w/o sub.

Otherwise for no sub recording with a new unit think of a DVD Recorder w/hard drive such as the Panasonics.


----------



## cambo357 (Apr 28, 2006)

I just saw that woot.com has refurm 120gig Toshiba DVD recorders for $275 shipped. it says it include the free Tivo basic service.
seems like a killer deal. the Panasonice 120 gig non Tivo DVD recorder I have and want to sell goes for well over $200 on ebay. the thing I didnt like about it was that you had to program it like a VCR, and it wasnt as slick as Tivo.

-Cambo


----------

